# Overfeeding Nymphs....Guilty As Charged



## mantisboy (Jul 9, 2012)

It's probably not the best thing to do....but I know I tend to overfeed my nymphs, especially L3s. They could probably have 3-4 FFs daily or less and be fine but I feed them 6-8 daily and toss in a housefly or two.


----------



## Mvalenz (Jul 9, 2012)

I am guilty as well. I usually just dump a bunch in their enclosures. Who wants to sit there and count ffs and be exact?


----------



## stacy (Jul 9, 2012)

So, I am a newb here, what happens if you feed them too much? I have been probably overfeeding them also :helpsmilie:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 9, 2012)

Guilty!!!


----------



## Mvalenz (Jul 9, 2012)

Stacy, They will sometimes vomit and you will find it on the side of enclosure. Or they will be very happy put there feet up unbutton their pants and fall asleep in front of the t.v. Oh wait, that's what I do when I overeat. Sorry


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2012)

That doesn't sound like overfeeding to me. I just dump in some flies. The real key is to watch their abdomens. You want it plump but not thin or overstretched.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 9, 2012)

Will they not self regulate?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 9, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> Will they not self regulate?


Look around you and aren't _we _supposed to be more intelligent than bugs? Self regulate??? BWAHAHAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 9, 2012)

yea you got a point :blush:


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 9, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Look around you and aren't _we _supposed to be more intelligent than bugs? Self regulate??? BWAHAHAHAHAHA :lol:


HAHAHA so true!!


----------



## gripen (Jul 9, 2012)

Some think that over feeding can also lead to missmoults.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 9, 2012)

that would be true if they eat too much b4 a molt and can't slide out of the skin, but I don't know if there are other ways it can affect molting


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 9, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Look around you and aren't _we _supposed to be more intelligent than bugs? Self regulate??? BWAHAHAHAHAHA :lol:


Hahahaha, very funny! Maybe their bodies are made to keep eating or stop eating when it is not good LOL! I am not sure if that could hurt them.


----------



## gripen (Jul 9, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> that would be true if they eat too much b4 a molt and can't slide out of the skin, but I don't know if there are other ways it can affect molting


They fall more often from there weight.


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 9, 2012)

I've had mantids that do seem to self regulate. They'll simply ignore food or hit it when it comes close to them. Mantids live in the wild where they may be exposed to a burst in prey population. Don't think they go all out eating themselves to death. When I get nymphs, I dump way too many fruit flies in with them and at the end of the day I see fat, content nymphs and a bunch of dead fruit flies. Although I won't argue that some will overeat and it will cause them harm. But it's certainly not always the case.


----------



## mantisboy (Jul 10, 2012)

+1 MantidLord

I think they won't eat when they are full, before a molt, or with the females before laying an Ooth. They just flick the feeders away with their coxae or give them a Kung Fu kick with their back legs. It is funny to watch them snag FFs with both coxae, kinda like double fisting beers.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I over feed one of my double shield .... it died going L4-L5 ....


----------

